

Facebook's Strategy to Take on YouTube Comes into View - danboarder
http://adage.com/article/digital/facebook-s-biggest-weapon-youtube-algorithm/294873/

======
danboarder
I noticed no youtube videos are showing up in my facebook feed (only
facebook's 'natively' uploaded videos, and a lot of silly ones at that). The
above article sheds some light on what is driving this change. I think it's a
bad sign for the open web and for what's left of Facebook as a content
discovery platform for content creators.

